# Moring Buoy Question



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a moring buoy still north of MP255? About 1 1/2 years ago I saw something like a buoy (yellow square box about 2' above surface) in the area it is marked on the electronic charts, but haven't seen one since. We were passing through the area Friday night and went around that area on the chart just in case. 



Shouldn't a buoy like that be high enough to be visible on radar or have lights? 



Thanks for any advice. We are still learning.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Pelagic Tigress (9/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't a buoy like that be high enough to be visible on radar or have lights?




ALL buoys will show up on radar. Maybe not something small like a crab trap buoy, but a large offshore buoy like that is unmistakable on your radar.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am not familiar with the buoy you mention the only one I know of anywhere near that is the mooring buoys around Petronius. I know that normal mooring and navigation buoys being metal show up very "loud" on radar, one of the first things I can make out off land on returning to OB is the Farewell Buoy, I can see it from 10 miles out on return.


----------

